
Angular as used in production at Google – gift of the year? - kasperl
https://medium.com/@asandholm/7-reasons-why-you-should-give-yourself-the-gift-of-angulardart-41549fdfa816
======
baybal2
I hope, it will force them to clean up more of Angular bugs

------
mezoni
Неужели этот язык никому не интересен?

